# Solids ?--what are the binding foods again?



## ahuva (Aug 26, 2003)

My dd (9mo) loves to eat but is getting plugged up and screams when she poops sometimes. I backed up and started over with each food. I know bananas are a no-no for her, but what are the other binding foods? What's okay? And how much water do you give?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

First off- make sure you're letting her self feed instead of spoon feeding her. That way she can regulate her own intake.

Binding foods are sometimes different for different people, but some common problems are:

bananas
rice
apples
cheese

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Also, my pediatrician told me carrots are binding. Cereal can be too.


----------



## ahuva (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

and on the other side, fruits that begin w/ p- pears, plums, peaches, prunes- can help loosen up. I don't give my dd juice but did resort to prune juice when it got really bad once and it worked within an hour.


----------



## Maggie'sMomma (Jul 13, 2003)

Oi! bananas and carrots are her two faves and she's been having a tough time lately w/ her poops. Maybe I should back down on those two for a bit and see what happens. Thanks for the post!


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

ds didn't poop for a week and then pooped 5 times in 2 days! His bottom is so red and I've always cleaned him up quickly







I'm going to check food sensitivities, but I've never heard of binding foods b4. Does going so long between poops mean he's eating too much of these? He doesn't really eat much @ 10 months....maybe a tblsp/day or less.....I'll be subbing....interesting


----------



## texasmamaof4 (Sep 26, 2006)

any dairy and any grains, bananas, potatoes and apples as well as meats are binding for my baby who just turned a year old. I stick to "safe" fruits and veggies right now only, no other food groups for the time being, and mostly breastmilk, about 95% of her diet.


----------



## ahuva (Aug 26, 2003)

I know some babies just go longer between poops, mine certainly has, and has had the same reaction (rash) after lots of pooping.

Another question: Do you give your babies water when they start to eat? I wonder if this would help?


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

No, I don't give any water with solids (he only eats a couple bites really). Should I be doing this? My doctor told me it's not a good idea b/c it promotes early weaning.....???? (which I think its nice he's trying to make sure women bf as long as possible)


----------

